

Show HN: Run Your Business Better, Using the Bible – Bible Business Tips - arthurcundy
http://www.biblebusinesstips.com

======
dalerus
I would sign up, but your landing page screams spammy marketer.

~~~
arthurcundy
Really how so?

~~~
dalerus
Your site is obviously a email gathering template, which isn't necessarily a
problem, but you have no sample of what I am actually signing up for.

\- How often are you going to email me? \- Are these tips from pastors?
Theologians? Just some guy? Why should I trust your interpretation of the
bible? \- Is this going to help me grow my business? Retain employees? What's
the value? \- Give me some testimonials of people who currently get value out
of it.

I had all these questions, got to the bottom of your page, then clicked to
your personal site. This didn't boost my confidence since your a passive
income expert. Once again, not necessarily a bad thing, but without those
questions being answered all I can assume is that you want my email so you can
spam me with referral links, ebooks, and other passive income stuff.

------
gdiocarez
Interesting.. . ...

~~~
arthurcundy
Interesting Good or Interesting Bad?

